# An odd story in the news...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

??? "Mr. Pereira, who is scheduled to take over the Milan opera house on Oct. 1, signed an agreement to buy four productions for La Scala from the Salzburg Festival, where he is the director, without the approval of the Italian authorities, according to La Scala and the mayor of Milan."

http://tinyurl.com/qdcgqbq


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

KenOC said:


> ??? "Mr. Pereira, who is scheduled to take over the Milan opera house on Oct. 1, signed an agreement to buy four productions for La Scala from the Salzburg Festival, where he is the director, without the approval of the Italian authorities, according to La Scala and the mayor of Milan."
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/qdcgqbq


I smell a clever cabal... Possibly the one with the four E's: Entice, Enable, Entrap and Expose. Someone has been very cattivo. But of course I could be wrong in this suspicion.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

he's selling to himself, eh? good business. Maybe next year he goes to another opera house and he sells those productions there as well.



NYT said:


> He said that he has chosen the best productions from the Salzburg Festival - "Die Meistersinger," *Mozart's "Lucio Silla,"* and Verdi's "Falstaff" and "Don Carlo" - and that he would distribute the performances over four years.


don't know about the other ones, but that _Lucio Silla_ isn't one of the best by a long shot.


----------

